# Whos had an event so far ?



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*salted only

plowed only

plowed & salted
*

THE IRON IS STABLE


----------



## MunozLandscape (Nov 15, 2014)

Nothing yet here in Chicago


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plow and salt twice. Zero tolerance accounts.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

kimber750;1902549 said:


> plow and salt twice. Zero tolerance accounts.


scroll up to vote my poll^^^^^^


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Scroll the poll


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

*Test*

TESTING


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Citytow;1902553 said:


> scroll up to vote my poll^^^^^^


Sorry, but I don't succumb to peer pressure. :laughing:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Can you hear me now...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowed, salted. 

Repeat

Repeat

Repeat

Salted only a few more times in there. 

We probably hit your yearly average CamelTow. 31" already.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;1902575 said:


> Can you hear me now...?


What??????????


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We've had a 13" storm, a 6" and a couple 2-3" storms that all were the very wet heavy stuff...it sucked! It was 38F here one storm and snowing like hell, being right off the lake does weird things to our area. Supposed to get a bunch of 1-2" nuisance snow throughout the week.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Citytow;1902546 said:


> *A salted only
> 
> B plowed only
> 
> ...


What about *"D"*


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BUFF;1902726 said:


> What about *"D"*


That;s for the gf, we had a minor event and a smaller snow after the following week,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1902772 said:


> That;s for the gf, we had a minor event and a smaller snow after the following week,


Liar......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We haven't had much and we need much more.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

plow and some salt on the sidewalk,
12 times so far.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1902772 said:


> That;s for the gf, we had a minor event and a smaller snow after the following week,


I saw the pictures of the snow but was told not to believe everything I see on the interweb or Fox News.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Plowed once, full salts twice, nusiance salts 2 more times for refreeze.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1902793 said:


> I saw the pictures of the snow but was told not to believe everything I see on the interweb or Fox News.


Has to be true,I told you I stayed at a Holiday inn.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1902873 said:


> Has to be true,I told you I stayed at a Holiday inn.


I thought that just made you smarter ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1902726 said:


> What about *"D"*


If there's a 4th choice, it would have to be "don't have any yet".

I did, however see a snowflake the other day.

He was buying some crack in the local crack kiosk in the town strip mall....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1902879 said:


> If there's a 4th choice, it would have to be "don't have any yet".
> 
> I did, however see a snowflake the other day.
> 
> He was buying some crack in the local crack kiosk in the town strip mall....


Only one flake in NJ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1902884 said:


> Only one flake in NJ?


Oh, there are plenty of those here. Some of them have migrated to the mid west, and Buff can tell you, and he has pictures...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1902886 said:


> Oh, there are plenty of those here. Some of them have migrated to the mid west, and Buff can tell you, and he has pictures...


Here's a few...


----------

